# Nilbarsch, Rotes Meer und mehr....



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2005)

*Werbung von unserem Partner Kultur und Meer Touristik*

*R o t e s   M e e r 	·   Angelsafari * 
Barrakuda,  Königsmakrelen, Amberjack,  Riesenzackenbarsch, Thunfisch,  Hai,  Sailfish...
7-tägige Angelsafari inkl. Flug nach Hurghada
wöchentlich mit max. 4 Pers./Schiff
1 Woche inkl. Flug nach Hurghada 
05 Tage Angelsafari auf dem Schiff/Vollpension
02 Nächte Hotel**** im DZ/HP in Hurghada
Transfers: Flughafen-Schiff-Hotel-Flughafen
Begleitung und Betreuung vor Ort
Sicherungsschein
Preis pro Person bei 4 Personen/Schiff ab Euro 865,--







*Nilbarschsafari (Nasserstausee)*
Nilbarsche bis 240 Pfund! Tigerfische, Buntbarsche und   Vondu (einheimische Welse)
8-tägige Angelreise inkl. Flug nach Luxor oder Kairo / Ägypten
wöchentlich mit max. 3 Pers./Schiff
06 Nächte Angelsafari auf dem Schiff/Vollpension
02 Nächte Hotel im DZ/ÜF
Transfer : Flughafen-Schiff-Hotel-Flughafen
Begleitung und Betreuung vor Ort
Sicherungsschein
Preis pro Person bei 3 Personen/Schiff ab Euro 1.399,--






*DUBAI * 
Sailfish, Gelbflossen Thunfish, Giant Travally
8-tägige Angelreise inkl. Flug nach Dubai
wöchentlich mit max. 3 Pers./Schiff
07 Nächte Hotel***** im DZ/ÜF 
04 Angelausfahrten je 8 Stunden
Transfer : Flughafen-Hotel-Flughafen
Begleitung und Betreuung vor Ort 
Sicherungsschein
Preis pro Person bei 3 Personen/Schiff ab Euro 1.599,--

*Oman*
Sailfish, Gelbflossen Thunfish, Giant Travally
8-tägige Angelreise inkl. Flug nach Muscat über Dubai oder Bahrain
wöchentlich mit max. 3 Pers./Schiff
07 Nächte Hotel***** im DZ/ÜF 
04 Angelausfahrten je 8 Stunden
Transfer : Flughafen-Hotel-Flughafen
Begleitung und Betreuung vor Ort 
Sicherungsschein
Preis pro Person bei 3 Personen/Schiff ab Euro 1.599,--






Buchung und Info:
Kultur & Meer Touristik GmbH, Platanenweg 2a , 65835 Liederbach
          Tel. 06196-8846970 Fax 06196-8846975 E-Mail: info@kulturundmeer.de


----------



## koc (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nilbarsch, Rotes Meer und mehr....*

Hallo zusammen!
Fahre im Aprill nach Ägüpten, Nilbarsche jagen. In den Infos steht, das man als Schockleader statt Mono lieber Stahlvorfächer benutzen sollte. Soweit klar, aber- wie lang sollen sie sein? 3-5 Meter oder noch länger?


----------



## MarkusZ (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nilbarsch, Rotes Meer und mehr....*

3-5 m Stahl????

Wie willst du das handeln?

Ich hab damals beim Schleppen 2 m 80lbs Mono als rubbing line gefischt, zusätzlich noch die ersten Meter der Angelschnur gedoppelt.

Beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer ist die Gefahr größer, da die Küste ziemlich zerklüftet und scharfkantig ist, auch mit Tigerfische kann man im April evtl. schon rechnen. Da kann stahl schon eher angebracht sein. Allerdings musst du deinen Köder auch vernünftig auswerfen können.

Mein Tipp.

Nimm dein ganzes Vorfachmaterial lose mit und montiere vor Ort nach Maßgabe deines Guides. Der sollte wissen, was gerade angesagt ist.


----------

